# Looking For 270Bh - West Coast



## familyjewells (Feb 8, 2010)

We are looking for a 2008 or newer 270 BH somewhere west of the Rockies. If anyone knows of folks who might want to sell, please refer!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Burlington Washington #1

Burlington Washington #2

You may be better off buying from Lakeshore or Holman's.


----------



## familyjewells (Feb 8, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Burlington Washington #1
> 
> Burlington Washington #2
> 
> You may be better off buying from Lakeshore or Holman's.


Thanks to you so much - was able to work out a great deal in Camping World of Burlington, WA and we pick up our 270 next week!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Good deal. Glad I was able to help. So where are you from?

Depending on your route, you could stop by the PNW rally at Champeog State Park, just South of Portland Oregon on your way home. It's going on next Friday through Sunday Oct 8-10. There should be a couple open sites due to cancellations and you could meet some of the local Outbackers.

Talk about an opportunity to learn about your new rig and show it off all at the same time.


----------



## familyjewells (Feb 8, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Good deal. Glad I was able to help. So where are you from?
> 
> Depending on your route, you could stop by the PNW rally at Champeog State Park, just South of Portland Oregon on your way home. It's going on next Friday through Sunday Oct 8-10. There should be a couple open sites due to cancellations and you could meet some of the local Outbackers.
> 
> Talk about an opportunity to learn about your new rig and show it off all at the same time.


The rally might be just the thing - we plan to leave Burlington early afternoon and see how far we can get on Saturday - planned to camp in Eugene/Medford area but perhaps can see if the Portland location works better.

We are from the Sacramento region (Sierra foothills) and have been shopping for one of these things for what seems like forever. Glad to finally have gotten past it.

Hope to meet you soon - our names are Trent & Christy Jewell


----------

